# Snail and betta. Good combination?



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love to get a Trumpet snail. But I've heard that snails release a lot of waste which can effect your betta. But they are soo cool. And if not a Trumpet Snail then what other types of snails can go with them? Oh and he is in a bowl (a large one too) and I've also heard that snails will crawl out of anything without a top. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thx


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Blaze54 said:


> I would love to get a Trumpet snail. But I've heard that snails release a lot of waste which can effect your betta. But they are soo cool. And if not a Trumpet Snail then what other types of snails can go with them? Oh and he is in a bowl (a large one too) and I've also heard that snails will crawl out of anything without a top. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thx


I had my apple snail in an open top for 2 months..(tanks has a hood now) but he never tried to climb out...However I have heard they do and will. i'm sure this is the same with all snails probably..I have never had a trumpet snail though!:-D

Snails do like to poo a lot..As long as you keep up with substrate vacuuming and water changes you should be ok.

..btw..I have a fish named blaze too!:lol::-D


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What size is the tank?


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

About 2 gallons. And a snail or 1-2 ghost shrimp is about all I can put with him. Thats why I said trumpet snail,they don't get big. I've heard that apple snails get too big for smaller tanks/bowls. I'm really considering ghost shrimp,that's kinda the common denominator between all tank-mate possibilities I have seen. I just want something small to help keep the tank clean and I've heard ghost shrimp are great at that.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I wouldn't put a snail in something that small unless you are willing to increase the water changes. Snails poop A LOT, like a ridiculous amount. Also, ghost shrimp are very active so I wouldn't put them in something that small either. I suggest a few cherry shrimp.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Snails mostly leave due to bad water conditions or lack of food. But they WILL climb out if they want.

And 2 gallons is pretty small for a snail and a fish, especially with the growing snail. They really do poop a lot, too... Maybe you should get a bowl just for a trumpet snail? You could get a little one gallon and put a couple live plants and substrate in there and keep him wherever!


----------



## Nyjas16 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a golden mystery snail and they do poop constantly! My betta just watched the snail crawl around for a few days and now the only time he pays attention to him is when he is stealing his algae disks! Little pig! I have a cover on mine but have never seen the snail come above the water line. The thing about snails is that they need calcium to grow a healthy shell, if you have a little filter, you can put crushed egg shells in the cartridge and help out with that. Or you can buy calcium drops.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Make sure you bake the egg shells first, though.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Trumpet snails (aka Malaysian trumpet snails) breed like rabbits too, they give birth to live young so you can't just remove the egg sack (they are hermaphrodites and do not need a partner to reproduce). They are nice in planted set ups because they turn the soil, fertilize it, don't eat live plants and help keep the gravel clean. Their population will explode if overfed. A 2 gallon with no predatory fish will get you an army in no time.

If it is heated then cherry shrimp would a nice and colorful addition 
-DM17


----------

